# Macro image



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

I was messing about with my camera when this little lady bug landed on me. As i brushed it off onto the bench I took a shot of it, but before I could take one of it front on it flew off fortunately my camera had the macro lens on ! i think it works well with the long shadow behind it and narrow depth of field. As always c&c welcome :thumb:


Ladybird Evening Shadow by Whitto27, on Flickr


----------



## twyztid (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice photo. Good focal points.


Sent from my dirty ZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

I really like that, and Ladybirds are great :thumb:


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Lovely image greatbuse of shadow and light but can I be really picky, if the ladybird was walking into empty space rather than away, it would be a stronger image for me. Still one to have in a portfolio


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

lovelly image, the wife thought so too


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

I like that! 

Im just getting into photography a bit more now, bought myself a bridge camera and been fiddling about but would love to know how to get pics like this with the blurred background style!


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Like this:










This is a set of Christmas lights hung over a door 5m behind the cup, I used a 50mm @ f1.8 lens

I'll PM my photo tutorial booklet later when I get home.


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

It's relatively simple - set the aperture number low and let the camera take care of the rest.

- Bret


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Use a longer (200mm) lens if possible @2.8 with a shutter speed above 1/300 and put some distance between you and your subject maybe 8-10m with at least the same distance between the subject and the background.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

great shot, nice comp


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

**caz** said:


> I like that!
> 
> Im just getting into photography a bit more now, bought myself a bridge camera and been fiddling about but would love to know how to get pics like this with the blurred background style!


Alas, very difficult with a bridge due to not having a full size sensor. best way is to use lots of zoom, ie move away from the subject, but zoom back in.


----------

